# Hello,new Mini owner



## uglydog (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello, I am a new mini owner in Texas. This Bob, the new kid on the block and some of my nieces.

I have an older saddle mule, yearling mule, large Standard, and a mammoth donkey as well.

I have been showing my "big" guys for a year now and have been intrigued with all the stuff the minis can do too. I really wanting to get into driving and decided a mini was the way to get started driving. Last weekend we added Bob to our family, he is a 4 year old gelding. Bob was advertised as "driving" when we got there the spanish speaking ranch hand,saddled Bob and hitched a pallet with a stump for weight to the saddle and hooked reins to Bobs halter to demonstrate. I was thinking this is not was I was expecting but have to admit I thought he did a pretty good job for that much resistance to be trotting and pulling in that manor. However I wnt to get Bob driving with a harness and a bit, to snigging and a cart. So I am looking to get a harness first, and get started. I have no experience driving. Today

I worked with Bob teach him "gee" and "haw" just off of my voice standing behind him with lead ropes to his halter and coaxing him and rewarding with correct responses. but not really moving forward, just getting him to understand turning the right direction when asked in English. I am afraid forward and turning is going to be difficult as was while riding my mammoth, she could turn OR walk forward but not at the same time.






I have a million questions. and don't really know where to start. So any advice would be appreciated.

What type of bit do you reccomend?

Whats next?


----------



## Marnie (Aug 18, 2008)

Congratulations, he looks like a great little guy. I've never driven a donkey so can't give advice but good luck with him, if nothing else, he looks quite easy to love.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 18, 2008)

WELCOME tthe forum, from Wisconsin. Bob looks like a great little guy. I am sure you will have alot of fun with him. I can imagine what a tiny little fellow he looks like compared to your mammoth. Maybe you can get a pic and share it with us



I have two that drive its alot of fun. We also have minimule (Shawna) on here who drives, does do shows, and is from down your way. (NM) She is a great gal, and Iam sure if you have any questions someone will be able to help you. Corinne


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Aug 19, 2008)

Just starting out with donkeys myself, so no advice just was sitting her grinning thinking I love his name BOB. He is a cutey!


----------



## GlacierRidge (Aug 19, 2008)

I ordered my mini harness from www.iowavalleycarriage.com . She made it using measurements I took from my mini(horse), and used those measurements to size it somewhere in the middle, so it could go up or down. WHen I got my mini donkey who was trained to drive, with a few minor adjustments, the harness fit her perfectly! I LOVE my harness!! It's betathane. Sandy was very nice to work with, and I got my harness sooner than I was told....I've had it almost a year now. I think, usually, when you get a new harness, a bit is included. Mine came with a half cheek snaffle like this

http://www.horsetackco.com/mini-malleable-...406753e3ab65e95

I've got a grullo mini/pony gelding that I'll be starting in the harness pretty soon....provided this one fits him! He's a bit taller than both my other mini and my donkey...but I think it will still fit him. If so...great money spent for a harness that will fit three! I bought my cart from www.tripleccarts.com and love that too! Here's a pic of Gracey from last summer. If you look close, you'll see my Blue and Gold Macaw loves going for rides, too!






Angie


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Aug 19, 2008)

Howdy Uglydog,

I'm in Tx too!!! In fact I think we might be in the same area. I saw that exact same ad for "Bob" and was going for a look-see, only never made it!

I sent you a PM





Great pic of your mini-donk Angie.....looks like you all have plenty of fun together


----------

